# [Tutorial] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)



## DJ T3

Debido a la *actualización* del foro a *XenForo*, el Post Anterior no funciona mas, así que ahí va un nuevo tutorial.

Primero y principal tener en cuenta de haber leído sobre *Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*, las *normas de participación de la comunidad* y las *reglas de cortesía en Internet*.

A diferencia del tutorial anterior, ahora el método es igual tanto para responder temas, como para crear nuevos, solo que al crear un nuevo tema deben de poner el título lo mejor descriptible posible para así poder entender y ayudar sin ningún inconveniente, así como escribir de forma *correcta y entendible* el resto de mensajes.

*Comenzando el tutorial:*

1) Si van a crear un nuevo tema, primero *busquen* en el foro si ya se ha tratado el mismo. (Si leyeron las reglas, sabrán por qué lo digo)

1.1) Si buscaron y encontraron, salten al punto 2, sino sigan con el siguiente punto.

1.2) De no haber encontrado el tema correspondiente y/o similar, ahora están listos para comenzar un nuevo tema, pero primero deben buscar entre todos los foros,el que mas se adapte a sus consultas, y si éste tiene subforo, el que corresponda.

1.3) Para crear nuevos temas, y ya haber agotado todas las posibilidades y encontrado el foro/subforo correspondiente, deben presionar el botón naranja que se encuentra arriba a la derecha, indicado como "Publicar tema"

#############

#############​
1.4) Una vez allí el resto es igual.

2) Empiecen a escribir el comentario/tema y cuando necesiten agregar un archivo, vayan a "Adjuntar archivos", que se encuentra en la parte inferior izquierda.

#############

#############​
3) Se les abrirá el administrador de archivos, o en el caso de Android (en mi caso), ésta imagen

#############

#############​
Presionan sobre "Documentos", y ahi ya eligen el archivo que quieran subir.

4) Para el caso de insertar imágenes y querer que les quede dentro del post y no en las miniaturas, deben seguir lo siguiente;

4.1) Una vez que se subió la imagen, elijan la parte del texto donde quieren que se inserte la imagen y hagan clic ahí.

4.2) Vayan a la parte inferior, donde se encuentra la miniatura, y presionen "Imagen completa", de donde dice "Insertar:" al lado de la imagen que se acaba de subir.

#############

#############​
4.3) Esperan a que se cargue la imagen en el post, y listo.

Como dato final, al presionar "Eliminar" para borrar la imagen recién subida, también se borrará la imagen del post.

*Recuerden* que para archivos que no sean los soportados por el foro, se deben comprimir como ZIP o RAR, y en lo posible los archivos que no sean de simulación, súbanlo como imágenes, no todos tiene los programas para abrir dichos archivos.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Respecto al máximo tamaño para cada formato hay alguna información? he notado por ejemplo que en el caso de comprimidos sube archivos más grande y a una velocidad de no creer


----------



## DJ T3

Por el momento no he podido saber sobre eso, ya que no encuentro por donde mirar los límites (si Andres nos tira un poco de luz sobre ésto, sería genial).

Por otro lado, la velocidad y agilidad para subir archivos, es increíblemente mejor y mas cómodo al ser del tipo AJAX (quizás).


----------



## pandacba

No problem, hay que esperar y ser paciente, Andrés tiene mucha tarea por delante todavía


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola chicos, las extensiones permitidas son zip,rar,txt,pdf,png,jpg,jpeg,jpe,gif el tamaño maximo son 4096KB y maximo 10 adjuntos por mensaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con la nueva plataforma se puede modificar a mouse el tamaño de la imagen   

Le hacen clic y aparecen el recuadro , los cuadraditos indicadores celestes , la doble flecha y el menú desplegable.




Enjoy very happy !


----------



## DJ T3

*ACTUALIZACIÓN

Inserción de códigos;*

Para insertar códigos en el cuerpo del mensaje, y asi evitar tener que subir el código en un archivo comprimido, se deben seguir éstos pasos;

*1)* Espero que hayan leído todo lo anterior para poder estar "en reglas"

*2)* Ir y hacer clic sobre los 3 puntitos que se encuentra al lado de los "emotíconos" (emoticon, emojis, etc)



*3)* En ese menú desplegable se encuentra, entre otras opciones, la opción "</> Código", presionen ahí



*4)* Abrirá una ventana similar a ésta



*5)* Elijan del menú desplegable el lenguaje adecuado al código (o para Arduino usen "C++")



*6)* Se les insertará ya formateado en el mensaje, ejemplo;



		C++:
	

void setup(){
    pinMode(13, OUTPUT);
}

void loop(){
    digitalWrite(13, HIGH);
    delay(500); // en lo preferente, no usen delay
    digitalWrite(13, LOW);
    delay(500);
}


----------



## DOSMETROS

He descubierto que con PC , si se copia una imagen de otra página (botón derecho sobre la imagen, copiar imagen) y luego se la pega en el mensaje nuevo (clic en el lugar y luego botón derecho , pegar imagen) , además de ponerla visible , Xenforos adjunta la imagen.


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> He descubierto que con PC , si se copia una imagen de otra página (botón derecho sobre la imagen, copiar imagen) y luego se la pega en el mensaje nuevo (clic en el lugar y luego botón derecho , pegar imagen) , además de ponerla visible , Xenforos adjunta la imagen.


Sip, esa función la empleo hace bastante, pero como soy muy egoísta no la quise compartir


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo descubrí el otro día , cómo era para el efímero arenero no importaba la duración de la imagen , luego edité y estaba adjuntada


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo descubrí el otro día , cómo era para el efímero arenero no importaba la duración de la imagen , luego edité y estaba adjuntada


Yo no recuerdo como me enteré de esa función.

Y en realidad pensé que me había dado cuenta "Tarde" y que la mayoría la conocía , por eso no comenté nada


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Esta plataforma es extraña y tiene vida propia. Hay veces que al adjuntar una imagen también se adjunta la miniatura. Otras veces la imagen desaparece al responder pero... al refrescar la página, reaparece la imagen mas las miniaturas de otras que se probaron y descartaron  .. y  otra vez a editar.


----------



## Fogonazo

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Esta plataforma es extraña y tiene vida propia. Hay veces que al adjuntar una imagen también se adjunta la miniatura. Otras veces la imagen desaparece al responder pero... al refrescar la página, reaparece la imagen mas las miniaturas de otras que se probaron y descartaron  .. y  otra vez a editar.


¿ Será que la plataforma te está troleando como a Sophy ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Pue ser, antes respondía a una consulta con el pc y añadía imágenes con el movil y solo con refrescar aparecía todo. Y me ahorraba tener que estar pasando las imágenes al pc. 

Ahora la mayoría de las veces al refrescar no solo no aparece la imagen si no que desaparece parte o la totalidad del texto. 

Quizá sean microbajones de línea por saturación de personal sin nada que hacer..


----------



## DJ T3

*Actualizando enlaces*
*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

"Las reglas de cortesia de internet" y "como no usar el foro" no encuentro los posts. Si algun admin los sabe, favor actualizarlos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo hacer las cosas mal en el foro.
					

He visto ya demasiados posts en donde el autor se esfuerza por hacer las cosas mal, pero no logra hacerlas del todo mal. Siempre se queda a mitad de camino. Para solucionar eso decidí hacer esta guía práctica de cómo hacer las cosas perfectamente mal, como para que no quepan dudas. Empecemos con...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

